# Best Rhinestone Transfer company



## bigdog0628 (May 3, 2011)

I am looking to get some custom rhinestone transfers done and cant seem to find which is the best company to go with. There are a lot of them and I want everyones opinion of who to contact for a quote. thanks


----------



## LittleDogy (Jan 15, 2008)

It depends on how many transfers you need per custom design. Do you need 1 to 10 of each design or 100's of each design?


----------



## bigdog0628 (May 3, 2011)

Between 50 to a 100


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

There is no _"BEST"_ company as everyone here will have a different opinion. With that said there are many vendors as you already stated, the best thing to do is filter them out by your needs. The type of stone used, their turnaround time, their guarantee, their minimum order number, their minimum order amount, etc.


----------



## bigdog0628 (May 3, 2011)

Well what are all the few top companies that do custom rhinestone transfer?


----------



## Amandazon247 (Dec 2, 2010)

[email protected] 

Her name is Denise and she has been awesome anytime I have needed alot of something.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I would check out Matt at therhinestoneworld.com - he has done some work for my wife's business and is great!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

bigdog0628 said:


> Between 50 to a 100


This is good enough for custom designs. What kind of stones do you want for?


----------

